# Landschaftsfoto - Wie bekomme ich so Farben usw. hin?



## GorGorG (6. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
Hab ein Landschaftsfoto gefunden, bei dem ich die Farben richtig gut finde!
Hab mich selbst ab sowas probiert, ist aber alles irgendwie nur grau geworden.
Wurd hier auch mit einem ganz normen Foto angefangen mit blauem himmel?
Wolken usw. können ja brushes sein. 
Und wie bekommt man so einen Lichteinfall der Sonne hin? (hinten rechts)
Und ein effekt wurd auch übers ganze Foto gelegt, kann des sein?
Reicht für sowas mein Photoshop cs2 oder brauch ich noch zusätzlich andere software?


Mfg, Gregor


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (6. Dezember 2008)

Hi Gregor und herzlich Willkommen auf tutorials.de

Der Effekt ist einfacher gemacht als du denkst.  Es handelt sich hierbei um ein toll geschossenes
Foto, auf welches (eventuell nachträglich) ein sog. HDR-Effekt und ggf. ein paar Grunge-Brushes
gelegt wurden. Hier mal eine Auswahl an Tutorials, wie du mit deinen Fotos so einen Effekt erzielst:

HDR / DRI / Tonemapping - ein Überblick
Tutorial zur DRI Technik in Photoshop 
fake HDR photos in Photoshop
HDR Fotos erstellen, fotografieren / Tone-Mapping anwenden

Ansonsten such einfach mal selber. Die Fülle an Tutorials und Anleitungen ist riesig.
Deine Suchwörter sollten hierbei sein: HDR, DRI, Tonemapping.
Einen weiteren Suchbegriff kann ich dir außerdem noch ans Herz legen: Jim Fiscus 

Viele Grüße,
Markus


----------

